# Tailless whip scorpions behavior and handling questions



## Hinterkaifeck (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello! I've just joined this board, but I'd really like to ask a few questions regarding tailless whip scorpions.

I've had my tailless whip scorpion (Damon medius named Brynhildr) for about two or three weeks now. She's great, because she just does her own thing and is obviously very quiet and all that. The main issue I've been having is trying to hold her. I know tailless whip scorpions are generally pretty skittish, but she's very, VERY skittish. I was able to hold her once successfully, and it definitely took a bit of time, ha. It's also amazing how lightning fast she is. 

Of course, she does get a bit defensive, too, having her pedipalps out in position but never actually striking at me. She will also bob her body up and down in a slow, even way, too. I'm guessing her moving her body like that is a sign that she feels threatened? 

I'd just very much like to be able to hold her and look at her closely, but I'm honestly not even sure what the correct way is to get them on your hand in the first place. Literally every video I see of people with tailless whip scorpions, the animal is already right there on their hand. 

If anyone can give me some advice on how to be actually get a hold of her in the first place as well as any other, known signs that she feels scared or threatened, I'd really appreciate.


----------



## chanda (Aug 6, 2017)

I understand that you are excited to hold your new pet, but tailless whip scorpions are really better off as a "look but don't touch" pet. As you've seen, they are very nervous and skittish - and fast. She could easily be injured if she tried to make a break for it when you were trying to hold her. Their anteniform legs, in particular, are very delicate and susceptible to damage.  I raise D. diadema and the only way I typically "hold" them is to lift out the entire cork slab they are on when I want to show them to my students. They are more comfortable and relaxed that way - so less likely to fall or suffer other injuries or bolt and get lost behind a bookcase or get eaten by the cat or some other sort of mishap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hinterkaifeck (Aug 6, 2017)

chanda said:


> I understand that you are excited to hold your new pet, but tailless whip scorpions are really better off as a "look but don't touch" pet. As you've seen, they are very nervous and skittish - and fast. She could easily be injured if she tried to make a break for it when you were trying to hold her. Their anteniform legs, in particular, are very delicate and susceptible to damage.  I raise D. diadema and the only way I typically "hold" them is to lift out the entire cork slab they are on when I want to show them to my students. They are more comfortable and relaxed that way - so less likely to fall or suffer other injuries or bolt and get lost behind a bookcase or get eaten by the cat or some other sort of mishap.


Thank you for the response! But I see, you're probably right about the whole "look but don't touch" aspect of them. I have held the piece of cork bark that she's on several times, but I suppose it doesn't feel the same as actually holding her, lol. But perhaps I should just do that from now on. I definitely don't want to hurt her, since she already came a little bit hurt when she arrived...


----------



## chanda (Aug 6, 2017)

Hinterkaifeck said:


> Thank you for the response! But I see, you're probably right about the whole "look but don't touch" aspect of them. I have held the piece of cork bark that she's on several times, but I suppose it doesn't feel the same as actually holding her, lol. But perhaps I should just do that from now on. I definitely don't want to hurt her, since she already came a little bit hurt when she arrived...


Tailless whip scorpions are incredibly sensitive to changes in the surface they are walking on - and they don't like it one bit. When she is on the cork, if you put your hand next to her she will feel it with her anteniform legs - and go the other way. They don't even like to transition from cork to egg crate (which is what I use when I'm transferring babies/juveniles into small cups) or cork to styrofoam - but they have no objection to walking on styro or egg crate in their enclosures. It's the change that they resist. Of course, human skin has the added element of being slippery so they can't get as good a purchase on it, plus all the oils and sweat and stuff our skin which makes it even less appealing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RenKat (Mar 26, 2018)

Hinterkaifeck said:


> Hello! I've just joined this board, but I'd really like to ask a few questions regarding tailless whip scorpions.
> 
> I've had my tailless whip scorpion (Damon medius named Brynhildr) for about two or three weeks now. She's great, because she just does her own thing and is obviously very quiet and all that. The main issue I've been having is trying to hold her. I know tailless whip scorpions are generally pretty skittish, but she's very, VERY skittish. I was able to hold her once successfully, and it definitely took a bit of time, ha. It's also amazing how lightning fast she is.
> 
> ...


I hope after a few months you are having luck with your new girl, wanted to mention some of my experiences as well, and check in to see if you have noticed any changes with yours?  


      I recently bought two Damon medius, and they couldn't be more different! Both are female, and while the first one I got is easy to handle and will stay on my hand as I walk around the house, the other female does the display you mentioned: terrifying push-ups of spiky death! It is amazing to see the different personalities. So I would say from my limited experience that some can be handled, but, like Chanda warns, others are a danger to themselves if handled, as they can pretty much teleport.

      I also have been reading McMonigle's book, which mentions they have a good capacity for memory and sensory imput, so perhaps getting her used to you could work with patience and baby steps. They are super sensitive to surface changes, like Chanda mentioned, even going to a new person gives my tame girl pause, so tricking them onto your hand like I usually do with other inverts is useless.  

     One trick I have been experimenting with is mimicking their own introduction movements: tapping near them and lightly touching the whips and legs with my finger without trying to pick them up, then stroking the pedipalps slowly, and if they extend in defense withdrawing and giving time, then start with light tapping again. I might just be crazy, but my wild girl seems to take it better than trying to be picked up. Handling them on something they are comfortable with, like a bone, some screen, or piece of cork, has had the best results, and whatever you do, don't pop your p's when you speak or blow on them! It engages the teleport system lol.

But even without handling they are a pleasure to keep, super unique and amazingly specialized!  good luck with your new girl, i hope she settles down for you


----------



## KevinsWither (Mar 29, 2018)

I'd not handle it.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Mar 29, 2018)

They're very delicate, very easy to damage their legs. You can handle it if you force it onto our hand but I would absolutely not recommend it, stressful (as you've already seen) and potentially dangerous for the amblypygid. They're also very quick and could end up in a spot like in a shirt sleeve where there's a higher chance for getting hurt before you can react


----------

